# Anyone finding 365 Bank of Ireland online slow/problems to-day?



## Sue Ellen (23 Mar 2013)

Particularly slow to-day and only showing transactions up to 4th February despite showing up-to-date position yesterday?


----------



## RichInSpirit (23 Mar 2013)

I noticed debit transactions a few days ago not showing up on 365. 
I was worried the transactions had went wrong but it seems to be the bank's systems. 
It's normally very up to date. .


----------



## Sue Ellen (24 Mar 2013)

Checked it again to-day and transactions only showing up to 4th February again.  Very strange.  Anyone else notice this on their current account?


----------



## Marion (24 Mar 2013)

Hi sueellen

I logged on to my account and it's perfect - BoI online, that is. 

Marion


----------



## twofor1 (24 Mar 2013)

Working fine for me too. Transactions there up to 22/03.


----------



## Janet (24 Mar 2013)

I logged on earlier and did find it slow but balance and transactions were up-to-date.   Was slightly annoying because it was so slow I started reading an email and when I went back to it, it had logged me out for being inactive so I had to start all over again.  My own fault, that part of it, though.

There was a slight hiccup the other day (Thursday or Friday) where the fees charged showed up and then disappeared for a day, although the balance didn't change when they disappeared.  That has sometimes happened with withdrawals from a foreign country (they show up immediately and balance adjusts accordingly, then they disappear for a day but balance remains correct), first time I've ever noticed it with a domestic transaction though.


----------



## MOFFY01 (25 Mar 2013)

i kept on being logged out of the site everytime i clicked a link, so i rang 365 and they said they were having problems with internet explorer - new updates to this were causing problems with their website.  I then accessed the site throught chrome and everything worked fine


----------



## Sue Ellen (25 Mar 2013)

Using Firefox and Explorer balance still wrong back to 4/2 but speed seems ok, very strange.  Will check it again tomorrow after overnight update.


----------



## AgathaC (30 Aug 2013)

Anyone else having problems with 365 today? Tried to log in, but not working. Thanks.


----------



## joeysully (30 Aug 2013)

I logged in but Have noticed that my current account and credit card transactions have not been updated in several days


----------



## Delboy (30 Aug 2013)

I logged on early this AM, no issues and all transactions showing


----------

